# Drum On The Half Shell



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

I kept about a five pound black drum and grilled it on the half shell alongside a similar sized redfish last night. Marinated for an hour or so with Worcestershire sauce, then seasoned with Everglades before cooking. They were both outstanding but surprisingly my wife and I both agreed that the drum was better. I haven't eaten one since I was a kid but I will be keeping a smaller one from time to time from here on out.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

The litluns are good!









Pan-fried blacks and reds...










(Sheeps for scale but in a different baggie)


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Fine looking sheepies. There are more drum now than I can ever remember so we might as well take advantage of em.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I noticed alot of blacks last year, and this year have caught more than any other...


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

First thoughts were this was a post by what's his nuts.... math geek or whatever his name is.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you find any worms in those drum? we caught a few last week and a couple were full of em, too many to pick out. the other 4 were good, only a couple worms in each. grandaughter and her boyfriend were catching the drum one after the other. they had a blast.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Try a light coating of mayo on the fillet before seasoning and grilling. You won’t taste it but it definitely increases the flavors in the fish. Red and black drum on the half shell is a delicacy in our house.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

smooth move said:


> you find any worms in those drum? we caught a few last week and a couple were full of em, too many to pick out. the other 4 were good, only a couple worms in each. grandaughter and her boyfriend were catching the drum one after the other. they had a blast.


One side had one in the tail area. Pulled it out and ate it like spaghetti. Not. Just trimmed that piece off and kept going.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Stoker1 said:


> First thoughts were this was a post by what's his nuts.... math geek or whatever his name is.


Oh boy!


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

The biggest one in my pic had a little spot near the tail with 2 worms together. We just shorten that filet by a couple of inches. 
But I'm finding worms in some trout. What's up with that?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

WannaBay said:


> But I'm finding worms in some trout. What's up with that?


Probably most speckled trout over about 17 inches have 'em along with most bigger white trout. I found some in a redfish and a whiting last week. Why they're common in some species and not others I don't know but it's true offshore as well.


----------

